# Bringing US Mobile Phone



## salmon1411 (Mar 15, 2018)

No idea which forum is best for this question. Let me know if I should move it.

I live in the US and have an iPhone with a T-mobile SIM card. I own the phone outright. We are moving to Australia later this year. Can I bring my phone and just get a new SIM card from an Australian mobile provider? Or is there some reason I'd need to buy a new phone?


----------



## Mattsfoot (Jan 2, 2018)

salmon1411 said:


> No idea which forum is best for this question. Let me know if I should move it.
> 
> I live in the US and have an iPhone with a T-mobile SIM card. I own the phone outright. We are moving to Australia later this year. Can I bring my phone and just get a new SIM card from an Australian mobile provider? Or is there some reason I'd need to buy a new phone?


We both have iPhones and they worked with a new sim in Australia on our last family visit/vacation.


----------



## mattsv (May 31, 2018)

Good morning,
You don't have to buy a new phone, you can use your current phone by replacing your sim with an Australian sim. The only problem you might encounter is if your phone is not unlocked, a foreign sim will not be recognized.


----------



## MathieuLaroche01 (May 31, 2018)

Just make sure you iPhone is unlocked, so that you can use it with any network


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi there

Great news - you can get a sim card for your phone when you get here. Even better is that you own your phone outright so you don't have to get caught up in plans.

Happy travelling.


----------

